# Constant colds and chest infections - when should I seek futher advice?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi
We were lucky enough to "take delivery" of our 2nd beautiful daughter in May last year, and since her arrival upto now she's had many many trips to not only our GP surgery but also the emergency doctors clinic and hundreds of calls to NHS Direct with her chest "problems". I am always told that I shouldn't panic, "go away and do everything that you're already doing" etc etc etc, but once again we're here listening to our baby girl screaming out in her sleep inbetween coughs  and it's only been a fortnight of her being well after her last viral infection which caused a nasty cough.
She can start with this dry cough she's got now, which seems to change to deep and barky which is clearly hurting her and distressing her because she can't sleep with it. Her heart goes ten to the dozen when she's like this and when Ive seen a doctor about her noisy breathing, they always tell me, her chest is clear, it's not a wheeze (always sounds wheezy to me), and there's no way of diagnosing her as asthmatic or not until she's 4years of age.

Ive got her mattress propped up with a pillow underneath, her room is warm but a fan is on to circulate the air, she's having Tixylix baby cough syrup during the day and Calpol and Ibuprofen in the night. I've been here so many times before but each time I get panicky that she's perhaps more ill than the last time.
Is it right that a 16mth old baby should be catching a cold and a chesty cough every 2-3 weeks?
Her history tells us that perhaps asthma may be a factor and I don;t know if pre-natal exposure to snorting/smoking drugs can affect babies as tabacco does?
Should I be asking for further investigations?? Where do I seek advise from?

Many thanks, a very worried mummy xx

Hi Jeanette, Thanks for your message, I couldnt reply to your post, so thought I'd modify this one! I don't know if DD could have an allergy, I dont know how I'd find that one out. Her birth family do have a history of asthma so that is a possibility. Ive spoken to the adoption medical advisor who said to monitor her over the warmer, drier months. Ive put a container of water on her radiator now but havent opened her window as she has a blind and curtains so it's unlikely that any air would get in anyway. I do have some nasal drops from the doctor although she gets very distressed if I use them on her. She is eating and gaining weight, and generally developing normally. 
Thanks for your response. I did post my message on the adopters thread too incase any other mums on there could help me!
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Hun

Has any drs looked up her nose?

Sometimes a nasal drip can cause wheezing type sounds so it may be worth you having a word with your local pharmacist about trying some nasal drops.

Could she have an allergy?

Fan can ciculate dust particles around the room. So try leaving a container of water by her radiator and keeping a window slightly ajar.

Have you thought about starting multivitamins to help boost her immune system?

Does asthma run in your family?

I have to say, I would be inclined to be asking for a second opinion as although at this time of year bugs are everywhere.

Is she gaining weight ok?

Stay in touch.

Jeanettec


----------

